# Puppy mill rescue questions



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Just let her have them. Has she been spayed yet? Is it possible that she's pregnant or was pregnant when spayed? The hormones take time to work their way out of their systems. In a week or two, the gathering of the toys should stop.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I would let Pumpkin keep the stuffed animals with her too. 

Thank you for fostering. Pumpkin sounds just like how my girl was when I first got her. I did a Foster to adopt of my Roxy through a GR Rescue, she is a former puppy mill momma. She was not socialized, had been abused verbally and physically. She was terrified of us, everything in the house, etc. She hid behind the toilet in my bathroom the first week she was with us. My husband picked her up and carried her outside to go potty because she wouldn't come out of the bathroom. I use to sit on the floor in the bathroom with her, feed her, talk to her, brush her, etc. She needed to learn she was safe and that we weren't going to hurt her in order for her to trust us. 

After the first week, she started walking around the house and would use the pet doors I have to go outside in our fenced in yard to go potty. I had a crate set up for her, she would gather stuffed animals and take them in her crate. She also walked them through the house, she still does to this day. She was 2 when I got her, she turns 11 in Dec.

Lucy will be wonderful for Pumpkin, Pumpkin will learn from her. I had a Sr. Golden boy when I first got Roxy that has since passed. Roxy learned from him to be a dog, but she will always need to be with another dog. After my bridge boy passed, I adopted a young Golden boy from my local shelter. He's been with us almost 5 years now. 

Hope you'll share pictures of Pumpkin and Lucy with us.


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

*Update*

Pumpkin has graduated to other items now. I needed to run out last night and found one of shoes missing. Yep, it was also in her crate! She has since hoarded a slipper and a jug of water that I keep near the dog bowls for refills. Lots of dog toys and bones besides the stuffed animals now. Pretty cute.

She is more afraid of me than of females so I am giving her as much space as I can and my Lucy is being very respectful of her crate space. I'll keep you posted on her progress!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

She is beautiful and will blossom into normal dog with time and patience. She is making herself a comfort zone is all in my opinion and I would let her continue gathering things. 

I adopted my current girl when she was 8yrs old and she would carry around stuffed toys whining and make herself a nest. Lived outside her whole life and had never had been in a home. Scared of everything in it from doors to window curtains, she figured it all out in time.


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

*Pumpkin's mentor*

Here is a picture of Lucy. She is a six year old Boxer/Lab mix that I rescued as a puppy. She and I are like peanut butter and jelly. When my daughter left for college I started fostering dogs. Lucy has been tremendous for these dogs, some of which were bullies in the kennel but after a week or two with us they gain an understanding of home living. Lucy is being very patient with Pumpkin hoarding all of the toys and just sits and watches. She is showing her a lot of things and even invites Pumpkin in and out of the door to go outside. It's really something to watch. She is a once in a lifetime dog.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Lucy is gorgeous! Pumpkin looks like a real sweet heart, she'll come around! Having a 'mentor' (of their own kind) can be very helpful when working with a frightened, unsocialized dog. My rescue was frightened of people and avoided any contact for quite some time, but I believe having the other dogs helped him feel a bit safer, and enabled him to learn to trust just a little bit quicker. It took a long time for him to feel comfortable with being alone with me, we spent a few minutes each day - one-on-one tossing him treats and in time, he began to choose to approach to take the treats from my hand.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lucy is beautiful, she's a very special wonderful girl. 

My girl is still very hesitant at times when someone new comes to our house, she takes her cues from our boy. When he approaches someone, he always does as he loves everybody, she follows him. 

Pumpkin will come around, it takes time, she's got you and Lucy to help her find her way.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

gelliott said:


> She and I are like peanut butter and jelly.


Love this!

What you and Lucy are doing for Pumpkin is wonderful. She's very lucky to have the two of you in her corner. She'll be a confident dog in no time in your care...


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

How lucky you are to have your beautiful Lucy to help you with all the dogs you have fostered. Good luck with Pumpkin. Looking forward to following her journey on here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy and Pumpkin*

Lucy and Pumpkin are beautiful dogs and bless you for adopting them!
Someone else asked, has Pumpkin been spayed? I would just let her have the toys, though. She has to adjust to so much!


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

*Pumpkin update*

It's been a full week now and the toy thief continues her hoarding ways. This morning I retrieved a pair of shoes and a glass bowl that was on the floor to feed my girlfriend's dog! She has begun to come around for me to pet her after spending some more time together over the weekend. She is more and more excited when I leave and come back to the house too. Last night she took a treat from my hand. She ran back and forth between me and her crate 8 times and each time she came to me she got a little closer and a little braver until she finally took the treat and went back to the crate to eat it. 

She is shedding like crazy. I don't know if this is typical for a Golden or is it stress or maybe her just needing more time on a healthy diet? At any rate I need to come up with a strategy to clean her crate out tonight. There is a mountain of dog hair in there after just one week. Maybe I'll let her "re-steal" all the toys again after I empty it and vacuum in there. I don't want to stress her out too much with the whole process.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe she had a litter not too long before you got her and she is still missing her babies. You did not answer the 'could she be pregnant' question, so we assume she is spayed now? 

I would leave her the toys too if it gives her comfort and she does not try to chew on the items. Good luck with the girl, she is a cutie!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

gelliott said:


> It's been a full week now and the toy thief continues her hoarding ways. This morning I retrieved a pair of shoes and a glass bowl that was on the floor to feed my girlfriend's dog! She has begun to come around for me to pet her after spending some more time together over the weekend. She is more and more excited when I leave and come back to the house too. Last night she took a treat from my hand. She ran back and forth between me and her crate 8 times and each time she came to me she got a little closer and a little braver until she finally took the treat and went back to the crate to eat it.
> 
> She is shedding like crazy. I don't know if this is typical for a Golden or is it stress or maybe her just needing more time on a healthy diet? At any rate I need to come up with a strategy to clean her crate out tonight. There is a mountain of dog hair in there after just one week. Maybe I'll let her "re-steal" all the toys again after I empty it and vacuum in there. I don't want to stress her out too much with the whole process.


 Sounds like progress! Happy for both of you!!

May I suggest making things a bit easier for her by sitting on the floor, (if you are not) turn sideways to her, tossing the treats to her, and gradually shortening the distance you toss over time. (Our body posture 'says' a lot to a dog, facing them, standing up, or leaning forward, and even eye contact, can feel threatening to them, lowering our body, turning sideways and avoiding direct eye contact can help them feel safer with us.) The idea is to reward/reinforce her for having the courage to 'try', to help her learn that choosing to approach you (which is a huge step for her) is highly rewarding and safe for her to do. Once she is comfortable with approaching, continue sitting on the floor, and hold the treat out to the side, in the palm of your outstretched hand, over time bend your elbow so that she needs to come 'into your space' to receive the reward. When she is 'easily' taking the treat from your hand, when it is held close to your body, switch to a 'lickable' treat (peanut butter, yogurt, canned dog food) that you have smeared on the palm of your hand, starting again with your arm outstretched. The goal here is to encourage her to stay just a little bit longer 'in your space', helping her learn that she can trust you - she is safe.
A fearful dog can be 'lured' into approaching us, even taking those yummy treats from our hand, but we shouldn't forget that trust is built, trust is 'earned', one step at a time. Our 'end goal', whether coming for pets or taking treats from our hand, may need to be broken down into smaller steps, to make it easier for them, to give them time to learn to trust, set them up for success, and progress at their own pace.

The crate is her 'safe place', the one thing 'familiar' /comforting to her, and in all honesty, it may be better for her, if you can resist the urge to 'clean it out' (too much) as long as you can. By all means, when you can, take the opportunity to 'tidy it up', remove some of the fur, but a thorough clean out, starting 'new' again, may be upsetting for her. Just a thought.


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry. She has been spayed. I am worried about "over cleaning" her space too. I was just home over lunch and was able to take a little inventory while she was outside. She has soooooo much stuff in there . I think I may just try to vacuum around the stuff tonight. I removed about 5 toys and put them not too far from her crate. While I prepared and had lunch she took most of the items back in the crate. She even grabbed a pillow off the couch!. 

As far as treats go I am sitting on the floor. I'm 6' 4" 270 so my body language with her is a huge factor. I haven't been able to sit the treats out on the floor or toss them to her because Lucy will scarf them up immediately. This morning she let me rub her belly a little and over lunch she she was showing some jealousy and wanting me to pet her when I was petting Lucy. It seems like some good progress!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I wouldn't expect much more given it has only been a week. Some rescue kids can take a while. One step at a time and she will come around.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the progress you're making with Pumpkin. One thing I learned with my Roxy, was to take it very slowly, go at her pace. It was really important that I let her learn to trust us and to feel safe while she was getting use to being inside the house, being in a new environment, being around new people- she had been in a foster home for about 3 weeks before I got her. 

Pumpkin letting you give her a belly rub is huge, enjoy these major accomplishments however small you may think they are. Have you tried brushing her yet? My girl loved being brushed, still does, it relaxed her. She would go to sleep (still does) while I was brushing her. It not only will help with the shedding but will also help form a bond with her and relax her.


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

Pumpkin discovered the wonderful world of being brushed last night. I brushed her for a full half hour last night and she loved it! She really needed it and she looks terrific. I'm sure there will be another round tonight!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So good to hear!! Thrilled for both of you!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear she enjoyed being brushed, another big accomplishment, just one of many to come.


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

*Pumpkin update*

Pumpkin was Spayed yesterday and I am bringing her home in a couple of hours. They kept her overnight just to be sure. I took the opportunity to clean out her crate, vacuum it etc last night. This is a photo of everything that she had "stolen" and taken in to her crate. She slept with all of this stuff for the better part of two weeks! I expect she'll be back to her old ways this evening! How do you like the look on Lucy's face?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's quite a collection.........I'm feeling like a bad dog mom, my guys don't have that many toys. 

Wishing Pumpkin a speedy recovery from her surgery.


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

To be fair I keep a lot of toys and a large variety of toys for fosters. I have fostered all sorts of dogs that all have toy preferences so I like to have all the bases covered. In addition Lucy is part boxer so she likes to get new toys.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

gelliott said:


> Pumpkin was Spayed yesterday and I am bringing her home in a couple of hours. They kept her overnight just to be sure. I took the opportunity to clean out her crate, vacuum it etc last night. This is a photo of everything that she had "stolen" and taken in to her crate. She slept with all of this stuff for the better part of two weeks! I expect she'll be back to her old ways this evening! How do you like the look on Lucy's face?


I'm confused. I thought you said she was already spayed? It may be that she was having a false pregnancy or might have even been in the early stages of pregnancy. It's not uncommon for them to collect toys, especially soft ones, when their hormones are wacky.


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah. I was told she was spayed then the shelter called to make sure I could get her to her appt. yesterday. She was never chill enough for me to see her belly to look for a scar. I wanted to wait until she was a little more comfortable but they were afraid she'd go in to heat once she was less stressed. I called the vet this morning and they said she's doing very well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gelliot*

Gelliott

Did they say when you can bring Pumpkin home? So happy you have given her a wonderful and loving home! Keep us all posted!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My goodness! that was quite a collection! I hope Pumpkin heals up quickly and is able to resume her journey to a new and better life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pumpkin*

How is Pumpkin? Is she home?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just stumbled across this thread, and wanted to say thank you for helping Pumpkin on her journey to a better life. She sounds like she is really progressing, and I look forward to following her journey. Thank you for sharing her story, belly rubs to Lucy!


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

Pumpkin is home and doing very well. She should be done with the cone today. We have been giving her pain meds twice a day and she seems to be leaving her incision alone now. I'll be able to keep a closer eye on her over the weekend!

She took a Nylabone in to her crate last night to chew on so I think she is feeling more like herself. We spent a good bit of time on the floor this morning with me just petting her and scratching her chin. She is starting to get it. When Lucy comes to me for love she is starting to come too and nudges in for her share. I think that's a good sign!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gelliott*



gelliott said:


> Pumpkin is home and doing very well. She should be done with the cone today. We have been giving her pain meds twice a day and she seems to be leaving her incision alone now. I'll be able to keep a closer eye on her over the weekend!
> 
> She took a Nylabone in to her crate last night to chew on so I think she is feeling more like herself. We spent a good bit of time o I usn the floor this morning with me just petting her and scratching her chin. She is starting to get it. When Lucy comes to me for love she is starting to come too and nudges in for her share. I think that's a good sign!


I am SO HAPPY that Pumpkin is home and doing well. Please keep an eye on her 24/7 that she doesn't chew on her incision or lick it, and get an infection. That happened to Tucker, when I took his cone off overnight. He had to go on antibiotics and if it had been worse, they would have had to do surgery, again.


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

Pumpkin is still doing very well. Every day she is taking tiny steps toward more and more trust in human kind. We went for a short walk around the block Saturday morning and opportunity to smell everything was such a wonder to her. Cars didn't scare her nor did other people and their dogs. 

She continues to hoard toys in her crate but the pace at which she steals them has slowed. She is coming to me more and more for love and I actually fell asleep on the floor with her last night watching football. She still love the safety of her crate but she is getting more brave every day.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It is fascinating to watch the unfolding of this girl's personality, even at a distance. Thank you for fostering her


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So good to hear Pumpkin is doing so well!! 
She is a lucky girl to find herself in an amazing foster home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So great to hear how much progress Pumpkin is making, thank you for everything you're doing for this sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pumpkin*

How is Pumpkin? Love hearing about her!


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

Pumpkin is good! Today over lunch we started a new game. While I pet Pumpkin my Lucy will steal a toy OUT of the crate. Then she shakes it to make sure Pumpkin sees it then she let's Pumpkin take it from her and put it back in the crate! They did this 5 times in a row. Pumpkin gets very animated and it's quite cute. 

Pumpkin is enjoying going outside more and more despite the cooler weather. She is sniffing and getting distracted and even spots the bunnies at night. She has gone to the back door a couple of times and when I took her out she did her business. Seems like a pretty big milestone for her transition to living at home. She hasn't had a single accident in the house in over 3 weeks.

We are going to try showing her at the shelter this Sunday. We'll have our own meet and greet room away from all the hustle and bustle of the foster dogs and puppies they currently have. Keep her in mind and hopefully she will soon find a forever home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pumpkin*



gelliott said:


> Pumpkin is good! Today over lunch we started a new game. While I pet Pumpkin my Lucy will steal a toy OUT of the crate. Then she shakes it to make sure Pumpkin sees it then she let's Pumpkin take it from her and put it back in the crate! They did this 5 times in a row. Pumpkin gets very animated and it's quite cute.
> 
> Pumpkin is enjoying going outside more and more despite the cooler weather. She is sniffing and getting distracted and even spots the bunnies at night. She has gone to the back door a couple of times and when I took her out she did her business. Seems like a pretty big milestone for her transition to living at home. She hasn't had a single accident in the house in over 3 weeks.
> 
> We are going to try showing her at the shelter this Sunday. We'll have our own meet and greet room away from all the hustle and bustle of the foster dogs and puppies they currently have. Keep her in mind and hopefully she will soon find a forever home!


Pumpkin sounds like a doll and I bet she loves your home!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hoping that Pumpkin finds her perfect forever home soon, and with such a great start from you, she likely will!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Whoever adopts Pumpkin, will be very lucky to have her. 

Thank you for everything you've done to make it possible for her to have her own family.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I love that Pumpkin and Lucy are playing games. Thank you for all you do for these special dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pumpkin*

Thanks for updating us on Pumpkin and please keep us all posted on her!


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

*Pumpkin update*

I took Pumpkin to the shelter for showing on Sunday - for the first time. She did pretty well and got a ton of love. She was pretty feisty Sunday evening too so maybe she liked getting out and getting to meet more people. She has started playing with a tennis ball and even brings it to my Lucy to show it off then run away. It's quite cute.

We were fortunate enough to be there while the last of her puppies was getting ready to go home with his new forever family! The reunion was adorable. Attached is a picture of Pumpkin and her puppy, Maverick.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maverick's adorable, great picture of him and Pumpkin.
Her taking a tennis ball to show Lucy is so cute, must be fun watching her. 

Sure wish I lived in PA, I'd adopt her in a heartbeat, she's a pretty girl and sounds great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pumpkin*



gelliott said:


> I took Pumpkin to the shelter for showing on Sunday - for the first time. She did pretty well and got a ton of love. She was pretty feisty Sunday evening too so maybe she liked getting out and getting to meet more people. She has started playing with a tennis ball and even brings it to my Lucy to show it off then run away. It's quite cute.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to be there while the last of her puppies was getting ready to go home with his new forever family! The reunion was adorable. Attached is a picture of Pumpkin and her puppy, Maverick.


I bet Pumpkin loved seeing her pup, Maverick. Praying that the right person/persons come along for Pumpkin. She sounds like a very special girl and is a beauty!!


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

Brief update - Pumpkin brought me a toy last night and we played tug for about 2 minutes. You can tell she enjoyed it but then decided maybe she was being too forward. Haha. 

She also spent the entire night outside of her crate - near it but outside of it - and chewed on bones and toys and what not. I took that as a good sign. My Lucy took that as a sign to retrieve some of her toys!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

You are doing a great service to Pumpkin. I have a feeling that you could be a foster failure and end up adopting her.

Max


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gelliott*



gelliott said:


> Brief update - Pumpkin brought me a toy last night and we played tug for about 2 minutes. You can tell she enjoyed it but then decided maybe she was being too forward. Haha.
> 
> She also spent the entire night outside of her crate - near it but outside of it - and chewed on bones and toys and what not. I took that as a good sign. My Lucy took that as a sign to retrieve some of her toys!


That is so sweet that Pumpkin brought you a toy-progress!


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

So Pumpkin is becoming more feisty every day. I have had a third dog - big male yellow lab - in the house all week (a friend is traveling for work) and she seems to really enjoy being part of a pack. She is pushing her way in for pets and love when the other dogs are looking for love too. She spins in circles at feeding time when she used to just cower in her crate until I wasn't looking. She is spending more and more time outside of the crate and now I am trying to "crate train" her for when I need to leave her alone in the house - who would have thought that!? She is very very curious about the outside world now and wants to sniff every little thing - twice. My girlfriend stopped for coffee this morning and commented that she looks like a real golden retriever today! She smiles now and wags her tail a lot more. She reminds me of the movie "Big" - she's like a puppy trapped in an an adult dog's body.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm just catching up with your thread and am so pleased to hear of all the progress Pumpkin has made!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like Pumpkin has finally gotten her chance to be a puppy, that's really great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pumpkin*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sounds like Pumpkin has finally gotten her chance to be a puppy, that's really great.


Love hearing your updates on Pumpkin and I agree with Carolina Mom!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So heartwarming to read of the progress Pumpkin has made! Once they start feeling safe, things get better for them, in leaps and bounds.

I hope she is able to find that 'forever home' that is perfect for her.


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

It's been a while since my last update but I have great news! My family has fallen in love with this sweet girl and my parents are adopting her. She visited with me at Thanksgiving and it's a great fit. They have a black lab and they have over an acre of fenced in property that all of our dogs love to play in (Pumpkin will make the 6th dog in the family) Pumpkin really enjoys being part of a pack and with my mother being retired and home all the time she is going to have a terrific place to grow and continue to come out of her shell!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a wonderful update, so amazing to hear! 
Congrats to Pumpkin for finding her forever home, bless your parents for adopting her and congrats to you on your new family member.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

What great news! Congratulations to Pumpkin and your family!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So pleased to hear this news.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

i couldn't have wished for a better outcome. Not only does Pumpkin get the sort of life she deserves, you get to see her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news, really glad to hear Pumpkin has become a member of your parent's family and pack. Sounds like a perfect fit, lucky girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so happy to read the good news about Pumpkin!.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What happy news for Pumpkin and your family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pumpkin*



gelliott said:


> It's been a while since my last update but I have great news! My family has fallen in love with this sweet girl and my parents are adopting her. She visited with me at Thanksgiving and it's a great fit. They have a black lab and they have over an acre of fenced in property that all of our dogs love to play in (Pumpkin will make the 6th dog in the family) Pumpkin really enjoys being part of a pack and with my mother being retired and home all the time she is going to have a terrific place to grow and continue to come out of her shell!


This is such WONDERFUL NEWS!!! Has Pumpkin gone to live there yet?
Bless you all for saving her!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats for your parents and Pumpkin!


----------



## gelliott (Oct 20, 2015)

Pumpkin has discovered the wonder of pillows! She will be moving to my folks house on the 20th! Everyone is super excited for her.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a lucky girl...thank you for seeing the hidden gem in her and helping her to a wonderful life. I'm so glad she's staying as part of your family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pumpkin*



gelliott said:


> Pumpkin has discovered the wonder of pillows! She will be moving to my folks house on the 20th! Everyone is super excited for her.


So excited for Pumpkin and your Mom!


----------

